# Wolfenstein: The New Order



## SmokeNfish (Jun 12, 2014)

Just finished playing this and was really surprised how enjoyable it was!
Reminds of the days when pc gaming was the bomb and were many good fps games made.

Good story and quite takes a while to finish where most games these days seem too short.
Loved the pace and although I don't really enjoy stealthy type of games, more run and gun style, it had a good mix of the 2 and didn't have any frustrating parts walking around too much and shit.

Loved the weapons although I reckon they could have done with a few more especially some better rpgs.
Great graphics and runs very smooth on a mid end pc on ultra settings.

No multiplayer but don't care much for that as there are other games that are better in that aspect.
All the reviews I read scored it pretty average like 7.5 to 8 but I give it a solid 9!! Most recommended after some nice smoke!


----------



## smokadapotta (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice, I just started. I left off where u have to slide past that huge metal dog.


----------



## malicifice (Jul 5, 2014)

Almost done with it! Long ass FPS.


----------



## malicifice (Jul 5, 2014)

smokadapotta said:


> Nice, I just started. I left off where u have to slide past that huge metal dog.


LOL which time?


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice shiny new Wolfenstein with no multiplayer...sad


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 7, 2014)

I've stabbed more nazis in the neck than in real life. A+ game


----------



## youngbuzz101 (Jul 7, 2014)

I agree with your review 100%. I played wolfenstien on ps4 and I was pleased with the game I liked that it was a complete single player. I feel like if it was also a multi player they would have skimped out on the story line's quality. I would recommend to a friend.


----------



## youngbuzz101 (Jul 7, 2014)

also quite surprised with the sex scenes.. came out of no where lol.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 7, 2014)

i liked the wolfenstien 3d easter egg


----------



## SmokeNfish (Jul 7, 2014)

Has good replay value as well, playing it again in hardest mode and still fun!
Yeah the sex scenes were pretty cool, made me wanna bang that nurse!


----------

